# Store front window display



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks everybody....it does stink to not be doing the haunt this year. We had a perfect location setup owned by a nearby town, but someone had already asked months before to use it. Trust me when I say it would be perfect for the asylum it would have been perfect. Lots of inner connected rooms, long hallways and 2 floors with a working elevator!! Tried to convince them of doing 2 haunts there....more than enough room, but they didn't want the competition. Sad thing is I would have probably helped there fundraiser more than I would have hurt it

Any way I'm putting some props together for 2 scenes for 2 store front windows. On one (4' x 8') I'm planning on using the fireplace I made a couple of years ago. The store owner has a pretty cool rocking chair that he added a motor to so that it rocks. I built an armature that I'm going to put a Boris skull on. Going to add tons of detail. I'm thinking several changing pics, a few holes in the walls, maybe a rat or two, layers of brick, drywall, slats, etc... I may even corpse my Baxter Big Dog and try to position him on the floor in front of the fireplace. Maybe a jack o lantern on the floor, a clock, photos, bust and other items on the mantel. I'm sure this will grow as I start setting up.

The store's door way will between the 2 areas and the other will be about 4' x 4'. 

Trying to come up with a concept to tie the two scenes together. Just not sure what I'm going to do in the 4' x 4' area. 

I want to display my abilities and eye for detail. Probably add lots of spider webs as well.

Halloween night I'll park the hearse out front, maybe setup a an animatronic or two and help pass out candy, in costume of course.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

New prop for the window display....just not sure how I'm going to incorporate him yet http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28109


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok I think I've got it figured out. The 4x8 area is still going to be the fireplace, rocking chair with a corpsed pitni skeleton dressed in a security officer uniform.

The 4x4 area is going to be a padded cell with a left and forgotten patient (my new pitni corpsed skeleton).

Here's my inspiration for the 4x4 cell









I was going to use the Boris skull in the 4x4 area and use the voice overs that Chris from DiscountVoiceovers.com put together for me a couple of years ago of a psycho mumbling, rambling, giggling, laughing, etc... but for a little twist I'm going to have the security officer rambling.

Hoping others see how I'm trying to tie the two displays together.

What do you think??


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I think it looks spooky.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree. Look forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the idea of the security officer rambling in a psycho way - not what folks will expect


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

One of two brick sections carved out of blue foam. This will go behind my fireplace.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's a pic of the fireplace I built back in '07


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

1st panel for my 4x4 padded cell. This should look great with a little aging and distressing.


















10 pillows, part of canvas drop cloth and one panel made of 3/8 OSB with 2x4 frame.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Start of the aging/distressing


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's looking suitably grimy


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I was going to suggest putting your bucky in the rocking chair with the feet securely planted on the ground, so that it looks like he is rocking the chair. If he's dressed in the remnants of the guard then it makes your "patient" really look forgotten.
Just thoughts from the cheap seats.
Nice job on the corpsing!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

*In progress photos*

It's getting there. Had to wait for paint the town pink for breast cancer to finish before setting up.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looking good!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Oooooh, nice! I like that scene!


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Fantastic work! Love it!


----------

